# exhaust for 650 v2



## wicker45 (Feb 1, 2012)

is there any options for exhaust for a 04 650 v2 other then hmf . all i have found is the performance ans pendland pro models . i really want duals thank


----------



## rajunxcajun55 (Jul 19, 2011)

My friend took his to a muffler shop and got a glasspack put on and it sounds GREAT. It ain't duals but I would recommend it.


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

There are no factory made duels for the V2's


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Swamp Star said:


> There are no factory made duels for the V2's


Yeah there are no factory duals that I know of for these. Either you can go to muffler shop and have them build you some or just buy two hmf's and have a header custom made to fit them.


----------

